# Todays Hike (picture heavy)



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Today we headed to South Mountain again this time we explored a few different trail took about 3 hours, and was a lot of fun! there are a TON of stairs near the falls and Tobi went into refusal mode a few times becuase of them... poor guy has a hard time with em. hwell:

We had a heavy rain last night and this morning so the river was nice and fast 








Little guy was getting his run on... he is so sporadic its hard to actually catch him running :lol:








He runs ahead of us when we drop his leash about 15 feet and then waits for us... :angel:
















There was a rock with a gap that he just wouldn't cross until both of us were over there ignoring him :tinfoil3:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Still Being a chicken...








After he made it across about 5 minutes later he just walked to the edge here and stared for a few minutes at the water going by... (its all new to him)








kids kids kids kids kids kids kids!!!!








How serene... 








THEN... he was stading on the rock behind him... oops.








omg... stairs forever... nearly Five Hundred in all...:rip:








Tobi wasn't as interested with the waterfall behind him as with the wet decking... he started scratching at it... crazy dog


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

You really are active with Tobi. I will be dying walking for three hours. LOL


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

lol buffing up for more hikers








not even 1/4 of the way up...looking down at them lol








aaaaaaaaand this is where he thew in the towel and actually sat his butt down on the stair behind him. I whipped out the Venison that i packed with us just for him and it was a good motivator :tongue:








this is about 2.5 miles in it opened up a bit and was a little flatter for a LITTLE while.








pictures with mom again 








This is his way of telling me to hurry up i think... lol

















Thats it for now!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tobi is such a handsome boy....great photos, looks like you all had fun! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Adam76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Great pics looks like an awesome place to hike.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Tobi is such a handsome boy....great photos, looks like you all had fun! Thanks for sharing


TYTY, i actually can't wait to grab a telephoto lens it will make shooting so much better and deeper.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I mean this in the best possible way, I really do, I think he is a great looking guy but towards the end I was just like "...omg he is a slab of muscle with a tongue and ears." SERIOUSLY the muscle on that little man is unbelievable! 
I bet he'll sleep like a rock tonight!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> You really are active with Tobi. I will be dying walking for three hours. LOL


You can do it!! and ya i have to be active with him or he will be crazy all day, we usually do stuff like this a few times a week. The most enjoyable part though is seeing your pup happy running around, well and the quiet evenings :lol:



Adam76 said:


> Great pics looks like an awesome place to hike.


Ty, its beautiful they actually have like 40miles and campsites for backpacking in... we'll have camping photos lol



SilverBeat said:


> I mean this in the best possible way, I really do, I think he is a great looking guy but towards the end I was just like "...omg he is a slab of muscle with a tongue and ears." SERIOUSLY the muscle on that little man is unbelievable!
> I bet he'll sleep like a rock tonight!


Rofl! I completely agree! he's a really solid little guy, I actually can't wait till he gets a little older to see how he'll fill out 
oh, ya we won't see him till tomorrow morning... after days like this he comes home eats, sleeps for 3-4 hours potty, and then out for the rest of the night.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Tobi said:


> TYTY, i actually can't wait to grab a telephoto lens it will make shooting so much better and deeper.


What kind of camera do you have now?

We have the Nikon D3100...and we love it :wink:

Amazon.com: Nikon D3100 14.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> What kind of camera do you have now?
> 
> We have the Nikon D3100...and we love it :wink:
> 
> Amazon.com: Nikon D3100 14.2MP Digital SLR Camera with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR Nikkor Zoom Lens: Camera & Photo


I've got the Sony DSLR-A300

I've still got alot to learn about it, my last camera was a Minolta SLR... i would never go back but figuring out how to shoot with this one vs my old one is taking time :lol:

Edits' links kept posting the wrong model...


----------



## xxshaelxx (Mar 8, 2010)

haha! Love that there's a no swimming sign on the fence by the waterfall...people are just so stupid!

Anyways, Tobi is gorgeous. I'm not a big bull terrier fan, mainly because my dogs have been attacked by a poorly trained one, but you certainly are giving me a new respect for the breed with that little guy!!! He's just got such gorgeous muscle tone!


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Tobi said:


> I've got the Sony DSLR-A300
> 
> I've still got alot to learn about it, my last camera was a Minolta SLR... i would never go back but figuring out how to shoot with this one vs my old one is taking time :lol:
> 
> Edits' links kept posting the wrong model...


This is one of the best ways I've found to teach you how to really use your DSLR 
Exposure Lessons, in order « Stop Shooting Auto!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

What great pictures and what a gorgeous place! Tobi is just awesome.....I can tell he's full of spunk! What a happy dog.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

xxshaelxx said:


> haha! Love that there's a no swimming sign on the fence by the waterfall...people are just so stupid!
> 
> Anyways, Tobi is gorgeous. I'm not a big bull terrier fan, mainly because my dogs have been attacked by a poorly trained one, but you certainly are giving me a new respect for the breed with that little guy!!! He's just got such gorgeous muscle tone!


 We are trying to make him the best he can be! lol i'm sorry u had a bad experience, i was like that with blue healers for a bit as i had some punctures on my calf from them years back  we were at home depot and a guy was sooo terrified of Tobi and tobi just laid down as if he knew he was afraid, after the guy not wanting to leave the area and talk to us about him he ended up petting him which he said he hadn't pet a dog in 10 years  i was so proud of the little guy for behaving for once when it mattered :lol:


jdatwood said:


> This is one of the best ways I've found to teach you how to really use your DSLR
> Exposure Lessons, in order « Stop Shooting Auto!


This is a godsend thank you so much i've got a lot of reading to do i've even started going through the manual i was so confused with it because everything looked and felt, and shot so differently from my old one... the wierdest part of this is the lack of a light meter... which drives me crazy apparently i have to look for the shutter speed to flash etcetc...


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous pictures! Tobi IS a little ball of muscle! I think he looks like he's got some spunk in there too. :wink:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

He is SO FREAKING ADORABLE! I love him and I love these pics!


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

Awesome pics!!


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks like you guys had a blast! Beautiful area.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Man I've got to look at this sight more.Just got started with the pic sight.I can't keep up with them all.Great pictures love your Bull Terrier I have wanted one for a while.I too take my dogs on long walks my Pit is just like Tobi must have his walks and long ones.In the summer we go to the Mountains.This winter we got him a back pack so he can do some packing this summer.I have to get some pictures up when I can figure how to get them on the computer.I'm not so good at it.


----------



## grissom_mom (Sep 27, 2010)

He's soooooo cute!! I just want to kiss his handsome face and snuggle him! Do you ever want to draw the target circles around his eye? jk
I wish it was that nice and wet and green around here. (I'm in Nevada...lots of sagebrush and brown.)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, South Mountain looks beautiful. It looks like the two of you had a blast!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

grissom_mom said:


> He's soooooo cute!! I just want to kiss his handsome face and snuggle him! Do you ever want to draw the target circles around his eye? jk
> I wish it was that nice and wet and green around here. (I'm in Nevada...lots of sagebrush and brown.)


If we go to a doggies Halloween party or something we may dress him like Bullseye as he would most likely try to wreck a normal costume! I actually wish i lived somewhere with a less humid climate! i'll trade ya lol


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome pics! That looks like so much fun!

Where do you live? Looks PNW to me...


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Awesome pics! That looks like so much fun!
> 
> Where do you live? Looks PNW to me...


thx, and we live in NC, it is just south of Morganton NC 
I grew up in the PNW and ya it does look eerily familiar... makes me homesick actually.


----------

